# help!!!  New ARCH codes 36222-36227



## jhcpc09 (Dec 10, 2012)

Can anyone please help!!!  I am literaly about to pull my hair out on these new codes.  It says they are built on heiracrchy and 36222-36224 can only be billed one time but I'm not seeing the heirachy.  This is my understading please breakdown to english for me.
36223 and 36224 are geting me.  what's the difference?
36222 is common coratids
36223 is interal carotids
36224 External???? with 224 including 36222 and 36224??? 36227 would be added if both external carotids were engaged????  

am I at least going tin the right direction???  Or is 23 external and 24 for the interals?  I really need to undersand it this way not the formal terms. 

I'm begging Please help!!!!!


----------



## donnajrichmond (Dec 10, 2012)

jhcpc09 said:


> Can anyone please help!!!  I am literaly about to pull my hair out on these new codes.  It says they are built on heiracrchy and 36222-36224 can only be billed one time but I'm not seeing the heirachy.  This is my understading please breakdown to english for me.
> 36223 and 36224 are geting me.  what's the difference?
> 36222 is common coratids
> 36223 is interal carotids
> ...


----------



## jhcpc09 (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh wow!!!! Thank you so much. That makes complete sense. I was thinking of it as breakdown of family/territory not by cath placement. So very grateful for the help.


----------

